# Any good ideas of where to download mp3 accompaniments of classical r baroque sonats?



## obwan

I only know of a few on youtube, and they're mostly not any good, either synthesizer, or just crap.

Ideally it'll be something with a few counts intro and it'll say the key its in too etc etc. something for an intermediate beginner to get acquainted with playing non solo.


----------

